# Bafles para bajo eléctrico. Dudas de que pasaria ¿?



## Selkir (Mar 9, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos.

En breve me voy a poner a cortar la madera para realizar una pantalla (bafle o como lo quieras llamar) para un bajo eléctrico.
El Altavoz que voy a usar es este: http://www.fane-acoustics.com/downloads/FANE_Sovereign_15500_Specs.pdf Ya lo prové en un amplificador Peavy TNT y me encanta como suena; pero claro, el Peavy saca unos 160W a 4Ω y me gustaría aprovechar toda la potencia (que se pueda) del altavoz, que es de 500W a 8Ω.

Estava pensando en sobredimensionar la caja del Peavy, pero no me termina de convencer esa idea (a parte que no se que cálculos debería hacer), así que me puse a buscar un poco.
Al final encontré varios, pero me gustó este modelo de caja: http://www.melca.com.ar/archivos/planos/15co1p.pdf y miré las características del altavoz y parecen similares, salvaguardando que usa uno coaxial y yo usaria uno normal.
¿Sonaría bastante aceptable o que pensáis?

Luego estuve mirando más (por curiosear) y me encontré con esta: http://www.melca.com.ar/archivos/planos//BAJO BR030.PDF y me quedé pensando un poco, ya que me he dado cuenta que muchas pantallas de 15" para bajo son un tanto similares.
Por lo que la pregunta es: ¿podría utilizar este último diseño como una pantalla normal para el bajo, sonando (bien o más o menos bien) las frecuencias más agudas del bajo?

Gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## malesi (Mar 9, 2012)

Yo apostaria por la caja de abajo te faltara agudos
acompañale con un un tweeter CP-21 O CD-25 DE Beyma 
regulado con un reostato, que los tienes bien cerca (pues te faltara 
tono en agudos.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 10, 2012)

Estimado Selkir:
en la hoja técnica que adjuntas están los parámetros de Thielle Small del parlante (o altavoz) que pretendes montar en una caja para tu instrumento. Te recomendaría que no solo te guies por tus "gustos" sobre tal o cual caja ya que cada caja debe ser ineludiblemente  calculada para cada parlante en particular.

Esto solamente se logra (en tu caso te recomendaría) cargar todos esos datos en un programa que se llama WINISD y que puedes descargarlo en forma gratuita en este link:

http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?pageid=winisd

y mediante la simulación de las gráficas elegir el tamaño y modelo de caja. Si no sigues este procedimiento, en principio, nunca llegará a sonar "bién o mas o menos bién" lo mas probable que llegue a sonar bastante mal, sin sacarle todo el provecho que el parlante te pueda entregar. otro detalle a tener en cuenta es que no habría que elegir nunca un determinado parlante y acoplarlo a una caja diseñada para otra marca de parlante........eso NUNCA FUNCIONA CORRECTAMENTE...!!!!
Otro consejo te doy: aunque compres 2 parlantes totalmente iguales...seguramente tendrán parámetros parecidos (nunca iguales) salvo excepciones como marcas de renombre (p. ej. Scan Speak) por nombrar una de ellas, que fabrican sus parlantes bajo estrictas normas y logran cifras homogéneas. Desgraciadamente yo desconfío de todas ya que prefiero realizar las mediciones de cada uno de los parlantes que me toca armar. en fin .....criterios personales.
un abrazo

PD: fíjate que al final de la hoja técnica el fabricante del parlante recomienda un volúmen de 50 a 125 litros (pasan muchas cosas triplicando el volúmen) tanto al parlante como a la caja. Definitivamente deberías simularlo y elegir a tu gusto el tipo y volúmen de caja.
Aquí hay un tutorial del WINISD

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html

y también varios consejos

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cajas.html


----------



## Selkir (Mar 11, 2012)

Gracias por las respuestas.
En verdad todo lo que me habéis dicho lo sabía y me lo imaginaba, pero hay veces que prefiero preguntar (mi cabeza no para de hacerse preguntas)

Voy a probar el programa que me has recomendado y a ver que pasa jeje

En cuando tenga algunos resultados los publicaré.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 11, 2012)

Selkir dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> En verdad todo lo que me habéis dicho lo sabía y me lo imaginaba, pero hay veces que prefiero preguntar (mi cabeza no para de hacerse preguntas)
> 
> Voy a probar el programa que me has recomendado y a ver que pasa jeje
> ...



Una recomendación

El parlante que piensas comprar es de 8 ohm con lo cual tu amplificador va a estar limitado ya que casi todos los amplis de bajo trabajan muy bien a 4 ohm incluso la gran mayoría casi doblando su potencia y ojo que el bajo tiene que destacar sobre la percusión que si es de rock es mas ruidosa todavía.

Yo que tu buscaría un parlante de 4 ohm y si no lo hay comprate 2 de 8 ohm y armate un 2x15 hay modelos de gabinetes medianos que suenan espectacular.

Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 11, 2012)

Caliper dijo:


> Yo que tu buscaría un parlante de 4 ohm y si no lo hay comprate 2 de 8 ohm y armate un 2x15 hay modelos de gabinetes medianos que suenan espectacular.
> 
> Saludos.



Es tarde para esto jeje



Caliper dijo:


> Una recomendación
> 
> El parlante que piensas comprar es de 8 ohm con lo cual tu amplificador va a estar limitado ya que casi todos los amplis de bajo trabajan muy bien a 4 ohm incluso la gran mayoría casi doblando su potencia y ojo que el bajo tiene que destacar sobre la percusión que si es de rock es mas ruidosa todavía.



Pues he visto muchas pantallas de 1x15, 4x10 y de más configuraciones de 8Ω. No creo que haya tanta diferencia en usar un altavoz de 8Ω que uno 4Ω.
Mi amplificador tampoco va a estar limitado, ya que uso un previo hecho por mi y una etapa de potencia que que compré hace poco y que trabaja tanto a 4Ω como a 8Ω.Ω



Ahora mismo estoy investigando sobre el WinISD.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2012)

Selkir dijo:


> Pues he visto muchas pantallas de 1x15, 4x10 y de más configuraciones de 8Ω. No creo que haya tanta diferencia en usar un altavoz de 8Ω que uno 4Ω.
> Mi amplificador tampoco va a estar limitado, ya que uso un previo hecho por mi y una etapa de potencia que que compré hace poco y que trabaja tanto a 4Ω como a 8Ω.Ω



La diferencia esta en que una caja o pantalla de 4 ohm te va a dar casi el doble de potencia que una caja de 8 ohm usando el mismo amplificador.

Por eso los amplificadores en sus catalogos te especifican la potencia que dan cuando lo usas a 8 ohm y cuando lo usas a 4 ohm. Por decir el Headliner Tour de Peavey con una pantalla de 8 ohms te da 200 watts pero con una pantalla de 4 ohms te da 300 watts.  

Pero si ya la armaste ni modo. Saludos.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 12, 2012)

jejeje si, eso lo se. En teoría debería dar el doble de potencia a 4Ω respecto a una de 8Ω, pero no siempre da el doble jeje.
Por lo general me gusta más trabajar a 8Ω, ya que si luego quiero poner otra pantalla la impedancia no baja tanto (no se porque, pero no me gusta trabajar en 2Ω). Creo que muchas veces también va un poco con el gusto de cada uno.

La etapa que voy a usar es una "the T.amp E-400" y da las siguientes potencias (RMS):
Stereo, 8Ω: 2 x 120W
Stereo, 4Ω: 2 x 190W
Parallel, 2Ω: 380W
Bridged, 8Ω: 380W


----------



## malesi (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya que estas imagino que la etapa es de .thomann 95€
¿Que tal funciona?, pues ando detras de ella para lo mismo
que la quieres tu. pero yo meto dos beyma de 10 pulgadas que
tengo por aquí.
Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 12, 2012)

Si, exacto, es la de Thomann.
Aun no la he provado porque ahora mismo no tengo ningún recinto donde provarla, pero a ver si en esta semana puedo provarla un poco con unos recintos que consigo.
La que si que he provado es la 800 y la verdad que funciona bien.

Ostras, Beyma es muy buena marca. Yo estuve mirando algunos modelos, pero se salían de mi presupuesto. ¿Qué modelo te vas a pillar?


----------



## malesi (Mar 12, 2012)

Los tenia por aquí y estan descatalogados
son el 10G 200 pero suenan bien, Tenia 4 en una pantalla, pero al cambiarme de casa
vendi 2 con la caja, y me quede con los otros dos (Piso pequeño jeje)
http://profesional.beyma.com/pdf/10G200E.pdf

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 13, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> ...
> Esto solamente se logra (en tu caso te recomendaría) cargar todos esos datos en un programa que se llama WINISD y que puedes descargarlo en forma gratuita en este link:...



Ya he estado trasteando un poco el programa y la verdad que no está nada mal, me está gustando.
De momento tengo una pregunta: al introducir los datos del altavoz (cuando creas uno nuevo) te pide el parametro "dia"; he estado mirando en la hoja de datos del altavoz que voy a usar (http://www.fane-acoustics.com/downloads/FANE_Sovereign_15500_Specs.pdf) y no encuentro ese parámetro. ¿A cual se correspondería?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 14, 2012)

se refiere al diámetro del parlante, en tu caso es 15"


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2012)

aaa vale, ahora que lo dices tiene sentido jejeeje Gracias


----------



## Selkir (Mar 14, 2012)

por cierto, ¿hay alguna manera de que en la tabla salga la frecuencia hasta los 20KHz en lugar de solo hasta los 1KHz?


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 14, 2012)

El concepto es:
que hacer con la respuesta inferior de un gabinete ( caja, bafle) y su correspondiente diseño, como quieres que la respuesta "muera abajo" pendiente, volumen, fase, tipo de gabinete (cerrado, abierto, pasabanda), relleno, etc. Todo lo demás se mide una vez armado el conjunto con un micrófono y software


----------



## Selkir (Mar 15, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> El concepto es:
> que hacer con la respuesta inferior de un gabinete ( caja, bafle) y su correspondiente diseño, como quieres que la respuesta "muera abajo" pendiente, volumen, fase, tipo de gabinete (cerrado, abierto, pasabanda), relleno, etc. Todo lo demás se mide una vez armado el conjunto con un micrófono y software



Vale. Más o menos es lo que había pensado, de coger un micrófono de medición; lo único que no se como lo debería hacer. ¿Sería poniendo el micrófono delante del altavoz (a 1m aprox.) y meterle un barrido de frecuencias o como? ¿Que programa podría utilizar (si es para Mac mejor jeje)?


----------



## lukaszc (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, acabo de adquirir un amplificador. El mismo tiene dos salidas a 25Wrms c/u sobre 4 Ohms (estereo).

La idea es utilizarlo como amplificador para un bajo electrico. 

Queria saber que parlantes me recomiendan para armar la caja. Mi idea era comprar 2 parlantes de 10" 100W aproximadamente y asi armar una caja de 2x10 (Conectando cada parlante a una de las salidas del ampli). 
El asunto es que los unicos parlantes que vi en internet especialmente para bajo estan alrededor de unos AR$1200 (Celestion) y no quisiera gastar tanto!
Puedo utilizar un woofer de audiocar para este fin? Estuve viendo unos marca Jahro de 10" que cuestan alrededor de $300.

Las especificaciones que da la pag del fabricante son estas:

JHR 5105 (WC10)
                      10” WOOFER
                      BOBINA DE 1” ½ A.P. - IMPEDANCIA 8 OHMS
                      POTENCIA: 150 W RMS
                      PESO IMAN: 30 Oz.
                      Fo: 40 Hz.
                      RESP. EN FCIA.: 40 – 5000 Hz.
                      SPL: 90 dB/1W/1m.

Que opinan? Sirve para lo que quiero hacer? Caso contrario, que marca me pueden recomendar?

Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## walter leonardo (Abr 10, 2014)

Creo que esta bien pero tiene que tener buena suspensión y si tiene doble suspensión mejor. pero suspensiones grandes eh, no las pequeñas que son para sonidos medios. una fotito del parlante estaria bueno.


----------



## lukaszc (Abr 11, 2014)

Pongo las fotos de los WC10


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2014)

Ese parlante posee un rendimiento extremadamente pobre, no me parece apropiado como para un bajo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 11, 2014)

Coincido con el sabio Mr. Fogo .... sobre todo que no tenes mucha potencia disponible .
A mi Hijo le arme una caja de 4x10" con parlantes American Vox, que en su momento eran bastante economicos . Los mueve con 200W y realmente andan muy bien.
Desconozco si se consiguen ahora . 
Los ultimos parlantes que he visto que hay actualmente son los Peavey Pro .


----------



## lukaszc (Abr 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ese parlante posee un rendimiento extremadamente pobre, no me parece apropiado como para un bajo.



Gracias por tu respuesta! 
Alguna recomendacion de marca/modelo que se pueda conseguir en Buenos Aires?
Saludos!


----------

